# CDT EX 550i crossover (pair)



## jp_over (Dec 21, 2011)

SOLD

For sale, CDT Audio EX 550i passive crossovers (pair). Only used once as I'm using an active system.

CDT Audio EX 550i Crossover Pair | eBay





Thanks!


----------



## jp_over (Dec 21, 2011)

SOLD


----------

